# Colt .380 Govt. Pocketlite.......



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd read about them, and thought I'd love to get one someday.

I almost fell off my chair when I found this advertised in my local paper about 10-13 years ago.

Kept it, shot it, found it to be mostly reliable in ammo feeding.

I finally decided to sell it to fund another gun purchase a couple years ago.
I think I let it go for $475.00, aprox the same or just a little more than I paid for it when I bought it used.

It had scratches and was pretty rough in some spots.

I wonder if I should have kept it and had it refinished and had the scratches/gouges removed.

You rarely see these any more.

Any thoughts you want to share?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ones in mint condition are going for a grand around here. Wife wanted one and it cost me my SP-101 .357 and about $50 in change a year ago. I had it gone through by my gunsmith and it's a little shooter. They quit making them around 93 or 94 I think. Hers is a 1992 model.


----------

